
A Generation’s Vanity, Heard Through Lyrics (2011) - prat
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/26/science/26tier.html
======
Pimpus
I'm reading The Stranger and finding it very relevant to our times. It's a
depressingly boring read, but it gives an accurate insight into the way most
young people are experiencing life. Worth a read if for nothing else than to
identify which of your attitudes are too eerily similar to the main
character's. Also highly recommend The Trial for similar reasons.

~~~
FillardMillmore
The Trial by Franz Kafka? Color me curious - what about that book is relevant
to the experience of young people today? From what I remember of the book, a
young man is put through criminal proceedings for an unnamed crime that he was
not made privy to - and it essentially encapsulated what a bureaucratic and
litigious dystopia of a society would look like - but again, I'm curious how
you draw the connections between that to the experience of young people today.

~~~
Igelau
> young man is put through criminal proceedings for an unnamed crime that he
> was not made privy to

Can't say I read it myself, but what you said seems like a pretty good
metaphor for what it's like dealing with people who make generalizations about
Millennials. Particularly when it comes to accusations of entitlement.

------
c3534l
This is just fuzzy reasoning that draws conclusions not justifiable from the
facts. It wouldn't be reprehensible if not for the fact that academic
credentials are being thrown around to give an heir of legitimacy to what
would be charitable to call opinion.

